#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Free lance Experiência juniper

## pinhais

Preciso de alguém que tenha experiência em juniper.
Configuração de bgp.

Trabalho Free lance.

Entrar em contato via e-mail. [email protected] hotmail.com

----------


## andrecarlim

> Preciso de alguém que tenha experiência em juniper.
> Configuração de bgp.
> 
> Trabalho Free lance.
> 
> Entrar em contato via e-mail. [email protected] hotmail.com


Acho que o @*ab5x2* tem! Diz aí Arthur.

----------


## junior.corazza

@*pinhais* te enviei email!

Abracos

----------

